# Any Car Insurance Gurus?



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

On my way to work this morning I was unfortunate enough to get hit by some debris on the highway as it bounced off another vehicle (old van). I'm not too sure what it was but it kind of looked like someone's old gearbox or something like that. Basically it was a chunk of metal.

It cracked my front bumper and punched out one of the daytime runnings lights. Cops showed up and filled out a report and gave me a copy. Said I should have no problem getting the claim at all but that's not what I'm worried about. I'm worried that this claim will effect my insurance rates. I did a bit of reading and it sounds like you need to make sure it is filed under a comprehensive claim and not a collision claim.

So before I call my insurance, can anyone with more experience than me in this situation offer some advice?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not an insurance guru just information i picked up in the car business. So yeah make sure it is not filed as a collision claim...most insurance companies don't differentiate between at fault and not. It may not affect you with your current insurance company but if you ever decided to switch then you will get dinged. And of course send them a copy of the police report.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

That would be a good question to know. Let me know what the end result will be.

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I talked to a buddy of mine and he mentioned that it may not be a good idea to put my pics online until I have things settled. So I'm going to take it off.

I'm going to call my insurance co. after work. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.

Thanks


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I talked to a buddy of mine and he mentioned that it may not be a good idea to put my pics online until I have things settled. So I'm going to take it off.
> 
> I'm going to call my insurance co. after work. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck with that. Hope all is well. It looked like a bmw or mazda3 that you drive. haha random guess really. am I right?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> Good luck with that. Hope all is well. It looked like a bmw or mazda3 that you drive. haha random guess really. am I right?


Thank you!

Not quite, it's a Honda Ridgeline. Only a year old!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Not quite, it's a Honda Ridgeline. Only a year old!


damn I suck at guessing... haha

you have a monster of a ride!  .. damn only a year old...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Derek,

Its been awhile but I might be able to shed some light. It is a collision claim as you were driving. It should not affect your insurance was it should fall under a not at fault claim. Basically if the piece was in the air then it is a collision claim. Something on the lying on the ground I think was considered a collision claim but potentially at fault. If you have a not fault claim it should not affect your insurance if you decide to change companies. the only time that an increase might happen with not at fault claims is when you have a certain amount over a certain number of years. Say 3 not at faults over a 3 year period. Then they might add a surcharge to your premium. 

Hope this helps a bit. If you have any other questions, call me.

Later
Wil


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> damn I suck at guessing... haha
> 
> you have a monster of a ride!  .. damn only a year old...


lol thanks, I do love her very much...*cough* I mean the wife... 



Tbird said:


> Derek,
> 
> Its been awhile but I might be able to shed some light. It is a collision claim as you were driving. It should not affect your insurance was it should fall under a not at fault claim. Basically if the piece was in the air then it is a collision claim. Something on the lying on the ground I think was considered a collision claim but potentially at fault. If you have a not fault claim it should not affect your insurance if you decide to change companies. the only time that an increase might happen with not at fault claims is when you have a certain amount over a certain number of years. Say 3 not at faults over a 3 year period. Then they might add a surcharge to your premium.
> 
> ...


What you're saying sounds similar with a few similar accounts I've read online. Thanks Wil, that was really helpfull!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> lol thanks, I do love her very much...*cough* I mean the wife...
> 
> What you're saying sounds similar with a few similar accounts I've read online. Thanks Wil, that was really helpfull!


No problem!! BTW...never admit fault even if you think you are at fault!!

If this does fall under a not at fault accident, you are entitled to a rental car. Even if you don't have the rental car endorsement on your policy, not at fault accidents allow for rentals under a different section of the policy. I think 3rd party liability. You are also entitled to a vehilce that is similar or equal. So don't let them put you in a Toyota Tercel! LOL If you do have the rental endorsement, do let them tell you that you are only entitled to a vehicle worth $30 a day to a max of $600.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tbird said:


> No problem!! BTW...never admit fault even if you think you are at fault!!
> 
> If this does fall under a not at fault accident, you are entitled to a rental car. Even if you don't have the rental car endorsement on your policy, not at fault accidents allow for rentals under a different section of the policy. I think 3rd party liability. You are also entitled to a vehilce that is similar or equal. So don't let them put you in a Toyota Tercel! LOL If you do have the rental endorsement, do let them tell you that you are only entitled to a vehicle worth $30 a day to a max of $600.


totally correct, I have the rental endorsement anyway, with a little old lady rear ending me for a little scratch I got a ford escape 4x4, in place of my audi a4 lol  it was that or a kia rio (not nearly the same as an a4 - sorry)

I had it for 6 days, for a total of $584 or something silly

on a side note, others are correct with the not at faults.... My INS broker actually told me that the only way I was able to have my policy renewed was that I Had ONE not at fault. If it was clean - I probably would have been dropped - that's the way shit is flowing with insurance companies now a days he says... I also had my insurance drop over the last year because of two things - getting older, and one not at fault, made my decrease less than the % increase over the year - which was proven with my sisters policy no problems - had an increase


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> totally correct, I have the rental endorsement anyway, with a little old lady rear ending me for a little scratch I got a ford escape 4x4, in place of my audi a4 lol  it was that or a kia rio (not nearly the same as an a4 - sorry)
> 
> I had it for 6 days, for a total of $584 or something silly
> 
> on a side note, others are correct with the not at faults.... My INS broker actually told me that the only way I was able to have my policy renewed was that I Had ONE not at fault. If it was clean - I probably would have been dropped - that's the way shit is flowing with insurance companies now a days he says... I also had my insurance drop over the last year because of two things - getting older, and one not at fault, made my decrease less than the % increase over the year - which was proven with my sisters policy no problems - had an increase


for the rear end she was at fault. Dollar figures really don't matter with regards to a rental. It does not fall under the rental endorsement. You could have complained and asked for a different car. But that is also dependent on what is available where you get your rental car.

One thing you should add if you travel and rent cars is the rental insurance transfer. Not very much per year, maybe $20. This lets you transfer your insurance to the rental car. It is much cheaper then using the rental angency's insurance and the deductibles will be your deductibles.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't most ins. cover the rental if it is due to the policy being used? As opposed to just renting a car on your own, then depending on the policy your ins. covers the rental or not.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> Don't most ins. cover the rental if it is due to the policy being used? As opposed to just renting a car on your own, then depending on the policy your ins. covers the rental or not.


Sorry Rice,

Let me try to explain better. Its been a long time since I've been in insurance. Making me think! LOL  If you guys want an exact description you should speak to your insurance broker or insurance company.

Loss of Use coverage ( I think OEF 20)
Say you're involved in an accident and your car is damaged. Your Loss of Use coverage pays for a rental car or alternate transportation (like taxi or train fares) while your automobile is being repaired. Loss of Use coverage is optional.

Used if you are in an accident and it is your fault. If you are in an accident that is not your fault and I think if your can is vandalized then the rental will fall under a different section of the policy that is mandatory, so you get automatic coverage. If you are in an accident that is your fault and you do not have this coverage, you will have to pay for a rental out of your own pocket. Fault can be anywhere from 0% - 100% at fault. Depending on the situation, you could be 50% at fault. if this is the case you would still require this endorsement to have rental coverage.

Damage to Non-owned Automobiles ( I think OEF 27)
If you need to rent a car for a short term, this option provides you with Collision and Comprehensive coverage on the rented car. This type of insurance can get expensive if you purchase it from a rental car company.
Before you sign up for this coverage, take a moment to check with your rental car company and your credit card company. You may already have this coverage elsewhere.

This endorsement is not for a rental due to an accident. This is if you are on vacation and decide to rent a vehicle. You can transfer your insurance to the rental vehicle, instead of paying their rental fees. This would probably be something like $20-$30 are year. Insurance through a rental company could be more then that a day!!

Hope that helps!! Here are a couple other endorsements that you might want to consider.

Family Protection
Family Protection coverage provides coverage for you and your family from the actions of an at-fault, uninsured or underinsured driver. If available in your province (it is not currently in Quebec), Family Protection coverage ensures that you and your family are covered if you are injured in an accident up to your own policy's limits regardless of the other person's coverage levels.

Limited Waiver of Depreciation
If you have a brand new car, still within the first 24 months of the original delivery date, this optional coverage ensures you will receive the full value of what you paid for the car -- without depreciation if it is written-off. If your car can be safely repaired, your insurance company will arrange for necessary repairs.

***** SECTIONS IN RED ARE OFF THE WEBSITE BELOW *****
http://www.kanetix.ca/common-car-insurance-coverages-and-endorsements


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow awesome info guys thanks!

I'm still waiting to hear back from the adjuster on what the damage is...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> wow awesome info guys thanks!
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back from the adjuster on what the damage is...


really?? your company is taking a long time! last thursday (canada day) my girlfriends neighbour from across the street backed into my car while it was parked in front of her house, smashed up the front drivers fender/bumper cover/fog light/head light/washer fluid tank exploded/pump for washer fluid, and the nozzle in the bumper for the headlight washer spray

my car went in yesterday (wednesday) and was appraised today at $4600 so far.... might go up if they have to replace the bumper cover - going to try and repair/paint it first....... I got a rental yesterday ....100% not at fault on my part, as I was not in the car and it was parked. we where loading to go camping with her parents and little brother (needed 2 cars) .... luckily the car was drivable, and I reported to police, then went to the collision centre on monday and reported to my broker the same day, and heard from my adjuster (the person that calls you - not the appraiser who determines valuation).... on tuesday I was called back to take the car in wednesday

I hate how they push you to take it to one of their 'guaranteed companies' such Bullcrap!!! needless to say, it's at my shop, and they get to send out an appraiser vs taking pictures at their centres

anyway, It should be about a week or more for my car  I got a Ford Fusion as a rental, mush more comparable to my a4 sedan


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Your insurance may not go up but it won't go down, I don't know if all company has the same policy but allstate lower your premiums for every year you don't have claims.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Holidays said:


> Your insurance may not go up but it won't go down, I don't know if all company has the same policy but allstate lower your premiums for every year you don't have claims.


wrong (in my case), my insurance is still going down because I'm only 23, last year the increase was 15% roughly, but my rate dropped a percentage point or two more than the increase, dropping my yearly rate by over $500

having one not at fault last year added 1% drop in my rates, this year it will do the same - according to my broker

if I was over 25, you're right my rates would probably stay the same, but it's based on much more than just claims..... most importantly your star rating

also all state may give discounts for years without claims, but their rates are also incredibly high for some people - in my case over $2300 more than my company per year


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Most insurance company "specialize" in different segments of the market, one might be cheaper with younger drivers, one might be with senior driver, while one might specialize in high risk drivers. That is up to your broker to deterine which company to place your policy with. With that being said, a broker may not have the cheapest company for you. Sometimes you still need to shop arround. there are even some websites that will pull up the cheapest companies your your record, age and gender.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure if this will help, but if you hit a deer standing in the road, it is collision. If the deer jumps out in front of you it is comprehensive. This info from people I know who have hit deer. You can see how that might apply here.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

BillD said:


> Not sure if this will help, but if you hit a deer standing in the road, it is collision. If the deer jumps out in front of you it is comprehensive. This info from people I know who have hit deer. You can see how that might apply here.


yeah, but your rates will go up for hitting a deer no matter how it happened I believe (if you claim it)


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> wrong (in my case), my insurance is still going down because I'm only 23, last year the increase was 15% roughly, but my rate dropped a percentage point or two more than the increase, dropping my yearly rate by over $500
> 
> having one not at fault last year added 1% drop in my rates, this year it will do the same - according to my broker
> 
> ...


increase 15% then drop 1 or 2%...wow...good luck, 2300 more...wow. The most I ever paid to Allstate was 300 bucks a month, I was 24, 3 tickets (5 years ago) and driving an 89 stang LX 5.0


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just thought I would update my situation.

I got my truck back the other day and I'm happy with that. I really didn't want to continue driving the rental CRV for much longer. Anyways, I gave a call into my insurance and was told that I was not at fault and the claim fell under comprehensive and not collision. Unfortunately, I still have to pay a deductable on a comprehensive claim even though I am not at fault. The only time I would not pay a deductable is if I am not at fault on a collision claim.

Anyways, I got my truck back so I'm happy now. Not happy that I had to go through this but that's luck for ya....

Thanks again for everyone's help/insight on this situation.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Holidays said:


> increase 15% then drop 1 or 2%...wow...good luck, 2300 more...wow. The most I ever paid to Allstate was 300 bucks a month, I was 24, 3 tickets (5 years ago) and driving an 89 stang LX 5.0


I had a decrease of 1-2% MORE than the increase, meaning 16-17% drop

I have no tickets and a complete G license....just another case of being boned by Insurance companies, mind you I have 2mill liability, and $250 deductables on comp/coll....... I pay about $30 extra a month for those perks..doesn't make a huge difference though


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> I had a decrease of 1-2% MORE than the increase, meaning 16-17% drop
> 
> I have no tickets and a complete G license....just another case of being boned by Insurance companies, mind you I have 2mill liability, and $250 deductables on comp/coll....... I pay about $30 extra a month for those perks..doesn't make a huge difference though


I never use a broker, been with allstate for about 14 yrs. just guessing in your case: maybe the claim increase your premium and your broker switch you to another insurance company that has a different policy to suit you better, thus your premium remains about the same as previous or abit lower. 2300 more is outrageous though, I know insurance companies have different underwriters, I guess Allstate consider you as a high risk driver.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Also when I insure my house my auto insurance went down quite alot, so its almost like I got a free home insurance. its definately good to put home and auto together into same company.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Holidays said:


> Also when I insure my house my auto insurance went down quite alot, so its almost like I got a free home insurance. its definately good to put home and auto together into same company.


yeah, when I get a house i most likely will, but for now - all about getting ripped off! haha


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> yeah, when I get a house i most likely will, but for now - all about getting ripped off! haha


I hear ya, I am still scared everytime I got a letter from them....surprise here is your new rates....lol....eheheh


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

^ even if its only a birthday card...lol....


----------

